# Range Bag suggestions for XD?



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello,

I know bags aren't gun-specific, but I didn't really see a place in the forum to ask for Range Bag suggestions. I have a XD-9 and will probably have another pistol soon. I'm looking for a cheap bag that is suited well for the range and for light travel. I'm not looking to break the bank, but do need something other than lugging my SA box with ammo in hand and safety glasses on my shirt 

Any suggestions and links would be appreciated!

Thank you,
Ross

http://www.pbase.com/rosstomson/springfield_armory_xd_9mm


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I just use a widemouth tool bag from the hardware store. It cost 10 or 15 dollars and holds stuff. That's all I really need it to do.:smt033


----------



## Cajun_Chuck (Feb 10, 2008)

I use a Bulldog range bag that I found online. I really like it. It is not obnoxiously large, but has PLENTY of space. Each long side pocket has multiple elastic holders for clips, tools and what not. I think I paid like 30-40 bucks for it.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm using a general purpose type bag that has all the attributes of some I've seen designated as a gun bag.

Here are some of the features I would look for:

-Shoulder strap. Once you throw in 2-3 guns and ammo it can get pretty heavy. I always tend to bring more rounds than I intend to shoot that day because I'd rather have left over ammo than not enough. I know it seems like a short walk from the car to the range but once you get sidetracked gabbing with someone in the parking lot or standing in line to sign in and get a lane, you wish you had the strap.

-Just the right size. Not too big is the key here. It's tempting to go bigger so you can get more stuff in there but if you're like me, you end up just filling the bag whatever size it is, especially with extra ammo, and then it is REALLY heavy. Pretty soon you're trading in the shoulder strap for rollers. A smaller bag still lets you bring enough of everything you need, but it all fits nice and snug rather than floppy loose. My bag, sort of a small duffel, has those zippers at either end that let the bag expand out 2-3 inches at either or both ends.

-Do you want the bag to be lockable? I'm not concerned about theft, but when the bag is out of the car trunk and over my shoulder the law in my state says the firearms must be in a locked container. I put my guns in padded zip-up pouches that I lock with luggage locks and these go in the bag, so I don't need the bag itself to be lockable.

-Interior pockets and dividers. I don't need dividers at all since my guns are in protective pouches and I can use these to act like dividers if needed, but you may find them useful to keep boxes of ammo from sliding around (see smaller bag) or to keep your guns from getting scratched if they are in there loose. A couple of interior pockets are useful for stuff like extra magazines, silicone cloth, masking tape, whatever.

-Exterior pockets. The ones I find useful are the ones on each end of the bag (Think small roundish duffel). I put my "eyes & ears" in one and binoculars in the other. These items otherwise can hog too much space in the main compartment.

That's about it, but I'm sure some of the guys with way more experience than me will come up with more I wish I'd thought of.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I was looking into a nice range bad but the ones I liked were in the $50-$90 range. A little to pricy for me. I decided to just use a backpack for now. I was thinking about looking into using a soft tool bag like PanaDP mentioned.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

A small duffel bag with a shoulder strap works just fine, especially if you have retained the original case the gun came in.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Moved the thread to _Handgun Accessories_.

I've had good luck with both Eagle and Dillon range bags. These are smaller than the Waller bag I used when I competed, but since I don't carry a billion rounds to the range anymore, the smaller bags work fine. The Waller is sort of the Rolex of range bags, and the price is commensurately steep.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I just use a widemouth tool bag from the hardware store. It cost 10 or 15 dollars and holds stuff. That's all I really need it to do.:smt033


Sears has decent tool bags with lots of pockets for half the cost of the ones with a gun brand logo.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*factory soft case for the XD's*

In the cheaper than dirt 07/08 master catalog SA has a factory bag .
Tough ejection moiled polymer construction mounts easily to any picatinny size accessory rail on all XD gear products. New ergonomics shape allows super fast magazine reloads and includes spring loaded release latch for attachment on a picatinny rail.

description: XD tactical gear bag: item#325863
reg. price $20.78
club price $18.70

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/

hope this helps your search


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

my wal mart has a nice range bag for 20.00 has 2 pistol rugs,shoulder strap,and not to big not to small. i use my bag i got for free when i bought my 22a last year.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

hopper810 said:


> my wal mart has a nice range bag for 20.00 has 2 pistol rugs,shoulder strap,and not to big not to small. i use my bag i got for free when i bought my 22a last year.


The Walmart bag is not bad, but it lacks a shoulder strap. I bought one and don't use it for that reason.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

oop's my bad.thought it had one. guess you can tell how close i really looked at it.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

hopper810 said:


> oop's my bad.thought it had one. guess you can tell how close i really looked at it.


If we are talking about the same bag, which I think we are. Mine is an Allen, green in color, about 14"X10" with an open pouch at one end. It has the two gun rugs you were talking about. At my Walmart it was the only bag and it was the same price, $20. I used it a couple of times, but switched due to the no strap. I now use it for ammo storage.

I carry two full size guns and three different calibers of ammo in both HD and range loads. 
The Walmart bag would be fine if you shoot .22's. A couple of guns and enough 22 ammo for a good range session wouldn't weigh very much and the lack of a strap wouldn't be that big a deal.


----------



## Ross (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sorry for the late response guys, I have been out of town!*

Thank you for all the suggestions. Now that I'm back I will head over to Wal-Mart and check them out.

The XD Tactical bag is actually ~$50 (the 18 dollar is an accessory part to the bag). Since I'm looking at spending around 20 I'll check out Walmart and let you guys know what I find. Thank you again for all the help. If I cannot find one at Walmart I'll start checking the fancier bags :smt1099

BTW -- I've put about 400 rounds through my new XD-9 and I love it. My first handgun and it seems perfect. I have gotten my accuracy up quickly and love going to the range.

-Ross

http://www.pbase.com/rosstomson/springfield_armory_xd_9mm


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

Try the Walmarts for shooters (MidwayUSA.com and CheaperThanDirt.com)
I bought the Midway bag. It's big and you can put more in it than you can carry. Comes with brass bag, two gun bags, 16 or so mag pouches, and a removeable inner bag. Great value when I bought it at $40! http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=259680&t=11082005


----------



## Largest Al (Aug 8, 2006)

I picked up a Makita bag off eBay for $15. Padded, shoulder strap and can handle the weight of all the 'stuff' I generally carry to the range.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm a little late with this one, but I have been using an older Camera bag. Velcro sides with dividers: guns in holsters velcroed to the sides, glasses and hearing protecion in outside pockets, cleaning tools, dowels divided from ammo. around $25 if you shop at wally world or target. Course most of the guns I use in my bag are short barreled, not the 7-1/2 inch barreled blackpowders. And they need more stuff.


----------

